# Lowering aristo FA1



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to instructions for lowering the FA1? I have heard of people lowering them but I can't find any info.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just cut some off the posts inside the body that the frame attaches to. Pretty simple. You can go even lower, if you just use a flat piece of plastic for the frame and cut out the holes for the pivots on the trucks, gets rid of that hump that sticks down under the frame, at least it does on older ones. The E-8's just have a flat frame with the holes for the pivots.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry thanks for info. I was hoping you would reply. Since you have done so much work by combining your FA and e8 nose. I haven't accually purchased a FA- 1 yet. I am comparing both the FA and f3. I like them both. However the FA looks high in pictures I have seen and YouTube vids I have seen. I am going to be running which ever with my heavyweight train. I want to be sure they look about the same together. It looks to me that the FA would need to be lowered? Any thoughts?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone had a good tutorial on-line years ago..
ah, here it is:

Lowering the Aristocraft Alco FA-1 

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have any heavy weights, so not sure how the two relate. The article Scot showed is sort of what I did, but made a whole new frame. I cut about 1/4" off the mounts on the inside of the body, dropped it back in and that worked for me. George's way is very good also, his site is full of great hints/advice/reviews if you have not looked it over. You'll learn a lot there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer FAs sit lower. Might look for one of those if you have not bought yours yet. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This was a Eye Opener. I have a Aristo F A&B, war bonnet style , unit that I bought for my Stream Liner. Then I saw guys at Marty's with A B B A consist. While I was at Marty's I bought a B unit from Andre. It has been sitting on the shelf. Then I found a A unit on E bay. I just went and looked at them and found out they are the Higher ones. So I will have to do this mod on them









I am not good at Mods.

JJ


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I just cut off the bump... and super glued it to the inside....

works great... no problems in 5 years or more...

there is enough slack in the couplers you don't have to worry about raising them....
they work with all the Aristo and USA stuff I have just fine...

Philip


----------

